# Different????



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Steve Hissey over at Roost in Hat told me to post this thing (Joe Moore rig) and see what kind of reactions I got.. This thing completely eliminates the need for fishfinder or swivel.. Pretty simple really,just drill hole through sinker,run shock through sinker,and attach rig.. As short as we make the things today imagine what kinda distance you'd get if you just sliped the shock through sinker,attached bead and hook? His point was it would hold better in a current as the bait is inline with the sinker,no "side pull" with the current. I don't know about that one,but the thing has possibilities..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*That's what happens when ya get a phone call*

in the middle of posting something,now at least,I have the picture up there...


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Intresting. It may depend on how hard the lead is, possible abrasion on the line.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Digger said:


> Intresting. It may depend on how hard the lead is, possible abrasion on the line.


 Digger,someone on my board said same thing and said it may be a good idea to make a plastic sleeve to go in after drilling..


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

I like it. Why didn't I think of that.

Largemouth bass fishermen use something similar to that all the time. (carolina rig).

Also used for catfishing.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

My first thought was about line abrasion, just as Diggers. Other that that, may be worth a try this year!


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

kenny 
have you seen the 8 oz weights va appraiser uses ??
they have a swivel cast into them . no need for fishinder rig ...
probally get more distance drilling through .....hummmm brain cell getting warmed up ......
derf


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Maybe a short steel leader threw the weight tied off to a swivel on each end and no need to worry about cutting the line. OK so I will shut up and go back to welding up fishn racks and sand spikes.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hell, I'll try anything Ken.*

If it works great, another tool in the tackle bag.  Then I'll put a patent on the thing.  J/K.....Tightlines


----------



## SaltyDog (Jul 13, 2004)

It certainly has possibilities. Lead being soft, I don't think it would abrade the shock leader as bad as one might think. Worth the old college try.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

I like it. Gonna have to pour a few of those for research.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

DERFM said:


> kenny
> have you seen the 8 oz weights va appraiser uses ??
> they have a swivel cast into them . no need for fishinder rig ...
> probally get more distance drilling through .....hummmm brain cell getting warmed up ......
> derf


 Fred,I just posted this to see reactions,and I got a few on "both" boards..  I think it'll work fine,and am going to try the one I have. Gonna run about 3' of 125 leader through tie one end to my shock,and snell a drumhook to the end that comes out the point.. As short as we make leaders nowadays,don't see the difference. "In a perfect world"  should cast in a straight line with very little drag at all.. And with lead,don't see what all the fuss about abrassion is about? Have you ever tried to cut something with a piece of lead??  Melting tire wieghts into it might not be such a hot idea though....   

Haven't seen the swivel moulded into top of sinker like your saying John does it,sounds convenient..


----------



## Capt. Kim CG Ret (Sep 27, 2004)

*Abraison would come from sand*

I don't think this will work. Even with a catenary in the line, the natural tendency is for the point of the sinker to dig in. Since the point now has line coming out of it, it will still try to bury itself except now you have relatively soft monofilament coming out of a relatively sharp point being bent at a severe angle and constantly rubbing in the sand. When a normal sinker lands, the point digs in and holds the line slightly off the bottom unless the sinker completely buries itself. There are little or no forces applied to the leader or the shocker when contacting the sand. Maybe with 125# test you would be OK, for a while. It seems to me that the Breakaway long ranger or the Gemini rig clips are the way to go if you want extra distance.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Maybe..*

Gonna giver a try this spring,let ya know how it works.. For extra distance and something,I'm possitive works,might try a "Norman rig"..


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

I've noticed a swivel on all the FF rigs I've seen. Are they really necessary? I like swivels for pitching lures to cut down on the line twist, but why on a FF? Is it because of the current rolling the bait? Thanks.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*swivel on FF*

Because of two things. 1 you have to connect the shock 50 lb test to the hook 100 lb test. 2 Sometimes that bait spins about fourty million times in the air on it's way to the water. It's called the dreaded helicopter distance killing bait spin thing..


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

It looks like the old 'egg sinker' rig with a pyramid sinker instead.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2005)

Instead of drilling holes and line abrasion, can't you just do the same thing except feed the shock leader through the eye of the pyramid sinker?


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

cant you just use a 10 ounce egg weight because that rig defeats the purpose of a pyramid weight


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

even lengthwise the pyramid will roll less than an egg


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Pauky said:


> Instead of drilling holes and line abrasion, can't you just do the same thing except feed the shock leader through the eye of the pyramid sinker?


 That will work,Pauky,but if it twist,instant cut off...  You see,by it going through the end,it negates the need for a swivel or fishfinder to keep shock from twisting,with the eye of the sinker there,trust me it will twist.. 

Not sure if I like this rig either,never tried it,but intend to shortly.One of the things they said was a plus was the fact that the sinker would hold better,not sure myself,but an egg sinker would definatly defeat the purpose IMO..


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2005)

I think it will cast better and longer this way. If they sell these pre-drilled I'd try it out.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

*Egg sinker*

The drawback to the Egg sinker would be rolling. One trick I have used was to place a nail in a large egg sinker smash it flat with a hammer then remove the nail. They cast nice and far have, the sensitivity of a fishfinder rig with less hardware, and held in some decent currents around OI due to its low profile. So if they worked then I am sure the pyramid with the center hole should work as well.


----------

